# torch for faster lighting



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was looking at a small propane torch to help get my fire started a lil faster if i want, so the store near me has a pencil type bernzomatic but was looking for something a little more flame etc,, i see a few different type heads but not sure which i need. not needing a grass burner but looking for suggestions, thanks


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The torch that screws onto a 1# cylinder works very well. They are probably found in the plumbing dept. of most of the big box stores like Home Depot, Lowes, Hardware stores, etc. They are used by plumbers to make solder connections on copper pipes. A 1 cylinder will last you a long time. Both torch and cylinders are inexpensive. I like the round head best. The pencil size that you mentioned doesn't put out enough heat and run out of fuel too soon. Blaze on!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Never live without one or two for that matter.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lincoln-Electric-Inferno-Propane-Torch-Kit-KH825-01/100341111

This is what I have, it works great.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Tail'in around said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lincoln-Electric-Inferno-Propane-Torch-Kit-KH825-01/100341111
> 
> This is what I have, it works great.


thanks, gave me some ideas, saw this one too, think ill go with one of these types from home depot or amazon with a bigger propane tank


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

harbor freight sells them cheap


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have this one & use every other day. Only takes 30-40 seconds.









*Red Dragon VT 3-30 C 500,000 BTU Heavy Duty Propane Vapor Torch Kit*


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

My neighbor gave me a Loofta Lighter as an "egg warming" gift. In about a minute, I have a fire going in lump charcoal.

Better than any other mess, but not as cool as a pear burner..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

hard to find one anymore, but my pear-burner will start a stack plenty quick...
it's 100yrs+ old, but the new weed-burners are just about as good
I think tractor supply has them....


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

The Texas Match

Use this one all the time. http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

kempker1409 said:


> The Texas Match
> 
> Use this one all the time. http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


Wow that looks a lot nicer than the one I got from homedepot.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I use the propane torch with an ignitor button an a 1# propane bottle

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WT2301-Self-Igniting-Basic-Torch-Head-334496/202539575


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

No Charcoal Chimney suggestions yet? This is the product you need>>


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh dang-it scwine,I looked up the chimney,and it says no lighter fluid needed.What am I missing.Got get fire from somewhere,and no,I aint still drinking.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Wad of newspaper, PW.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Charcoal chimney, newspaper in the bottom, and a shot of lighter fluid is just what the dr ordered.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is what you want. Those little green $2 propane tanks (like deer blind heaters use) screw onto it. Push button lighter on it works great, totally portable, no hoses, and pretty darned good flame. I use it to light my BBQ all the time. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-19425-Self-Igniting-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00008ZA0F/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1419609370&sr=8-3&keywords=weed+burner


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Charcoal chimney, newspaper in the bottom, *and a shot of lighter fluid* is just what the dr ordered.


we learned this trick using our chimney at the beach
dribble lighter fluid on the newspaper before you put the charcoal in the chimney. 
the wind at the beach wont blow out the paper. 
it speeds up the lite 
and you still don't get any fluid flavor in the charcoal


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

dribble a small amount of corn oil on news paper under charcoal chimney burns clean with no bad taste on meat


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

MR. L. said:


> dribble a small amount of corn oil on news paper under charcoal chimney burns clean with no bad taste on meat


^ yep, no petro taste..
that's the way I started my lump charcoal for our smoked turkey in the brinkman.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Buddy up north had an electric element that sat in the charcoal to get it started, thought it was dumb but it worked


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

BadBob said:


> Buddy up north had an electric element that sat in the charcoal to get it started, thought it was dumb but it worked


seen pics of those.. they work!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The propane torch with an ignitor button an a 1# propane bottle works great.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomat...4496/202539575


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

If money is no object....
Rechargeable butane torch with fan.

http://www.amazon.com/Bison-BA001-Airlighter/dp/B00JVWNNWA/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1427077022&sr=8-17&keywords=electronic+fire+starter


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought an electric charcoal lighter from academy a couple of months ago. Works great as long as you have electricity. No lighter fluid needed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kempker1409 said:


> The Texas Match
> 
> Use this one all the time. http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


I bought one of these today and it is an awesome tool for $29.99. I used to have a much longer shafted homemade one for burning pear and starting fires but someone liked it more than me. This one is much better suited to starting up the smoker.

Thanks for posting the link! :cheers:


----------

